# Diamond Willow



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Now that I've completed my 2nd cane made from Diamond Willow, I'd love to find more...and both of those were FOG - found on ground.

Is it true Diamond Willow trees grow in clumps near water, i.e., rivers/streams/lakes etc?

Thanx

-neb

ps - GOD BLESS AMERICAN and keep us safe!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's my understanding. We have a lot of willow here and it usually grows in wetter areas. So far I haven't found any diamond willow, but then I can't get out and walk through the places it's likely to grow either. I might try to find some when I can get around better.

I've been reading up a bit on it and it appears that it's more likely to be found in some areas than it is in others. It's not a species of willow, it's a fungus that causes the tree to grow that way. My impression is it's found in certain river drainages.

If you found some in a certain area it would be worthwhile to go back there to look for more.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have lots of black willow trees on my property. A very messy weak wooded tree, constantly dropping twigs and small branches. They grow in a wet meadow we have. Never considered them for a wood source. I should check some of the larger branches for diamonds.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the Diamond Willow Cane.... Great work! With regards to finding Diamond Willow, I have found it [Diamond Willow] along streams, opens fields, bogs, rolling hills, and numerous other places. As you know Diamond Willow is not a species to itself, it is a by product of a fungus that grows on the tree. I have found that here in Alaska the most common Willow that produces Diamond Willow is Bebb Willow. Here in Alaska it is said that we have between 50-56 species of Willow (depending on who which source you read) and of those; six are known to produce Diamond Willow, however, I have only found it in Bebb and Black Willow... I mostly harvest it here in South Central Alaska and up around the Eastern Interior, which the quality of the Diamond Willow varies greatly depending on the location of the harvest. I have been told that it [Diamond Willow] has been found as far south as Northern Missouri, and is found somewhat regularly in Minnesota and Michigan, as well as the western Provinces of Canada. I do know that here, it is quite abundant, yet challenging to get to for the most part. If you would like some raw Alaska Diamond Willow, I have a shop full of it peeled and seasoned.... just send an e-mail to me at: [email protected]


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's a pic I found on-line of the Bebb's Willow - NEVER heard of it until you mentioned, so thanks.

I'll keep watching for them now that I know what to look for, so thanks

-neb


----------

